# P-Weg Marathon?



## irwisch (27. August 2008)

Hallöchen!

Mein mann fährt am 14.04 den P-weg Marathon.
Wer ist den schon gefahren?
Welches Kartenmaterial habt ihr dafür verwendet?
Er würde ihn gerne schon mal vorher fahren, kennt aber die Strecke nicht.
Sind für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Lg anja im Auftrag des Ehemannes


----------



## sunboy (28. August 2008)

Blubb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meee (30. August 2008)

Hallo,

auf http://www.p-bike.de kannst dein Mann sich alle Varianten mal anschauen. Die lange Runde ist jedoch noch etwas länger, da letzte Woche noch einmal die Strecke in einem Abschnitt geändert worden. So kommt man im Endeffekt auf etwa 88km...

Viel Spaß beim Biken,
Gruß


----------



## V11 Scura (7. September 2008)

Hallo,
fahre den p-weg marathon nächste Woche zum 3. Mal. Ich fahre am Samstag (vielleicht auch am Freitag, dann evtl. noch nach Winterberg) von *Cloppenburg* nach Plettenberg. Falls jemand Interesse hat eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu bilden, bitte mailen. 
Bis dann
V11 Scura


----------



## Deleted 83484 (10. September 2008)

welche Reifen würdet Ihr für Sonntag empfehlen!?!?!?


----------



## pseudosportler (11. September 2008)

Kommt drauf an was noch an Regen kommt, bei WDR Wetter ist für Freitag einiges angesagt, aber ich denke vorn NN hinten RR geht auf alle fälle, natürlich auch ähnliche Produkte der Konkurrenz .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## pseudosportler (12. September 2008)

Wen hier ein Einheimischer  mit liest wäres es nett Morgen Abend mal was zu den Regenmengen der letzten Tage, sprich Streckenbeschaffenheit kund zu tun, sind bestimt einige die es begrüßen würden, danke schon einmal, man sieht sich am Sonntag.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## JDEM (12. September 2008)

Fahre komplett den RR 08 vo + hi.!
Dürfte für die Strecke ausreichen, da das meiste eh Schotter ist und auf manchen Wiesenstücken nochmal in den letzten Tagen planiert wurde.
Bei zwei Proberunden auf der Strecken hatte ich keine Probleme mit den Reifen und bergab limitieren wohl eher die langsameren Mitfahrer als die Reifen.
Momentan ist es leider wieder am regnen, für Samstag und Sonntag sieht es aber ganz gut aus.

mfg Jan


----------



## general-easy (12. September 2008)

hab noch einen startplatz abzugeben aus dem ersten Startblock nr. 1011!

ist für die 42km-biker klasse!

01739153133


----------



## Hanni_84 (13. September 2008)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> ...bergab limitieren wohl eher die langsameren Mitfahrer als die Reifen...mfg Jan



Hier ist so ein Exemplar!  

Freue mich aber trotzdem auf morgen, auch wenns hart werden wird


----------



## Deleted 83484 (14. September 2008)

So....vom Geburtstag zurück....jetzt aber schnell schlafen !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (14. September 2008)

Kann nur sagen das es eine super organisierte Veranstalltung war, so viele Verpflegungsstellen habe ich noch auf keinen Marathon erlebt , und auch jede menge Leute ich jedem Beifallklatschten und sonst wie Anfeuerteten.
Um 8:00 Uhr war es zwar Saukalt ca. 3 Grad, aber bis um 9:00 war es für mich warm genug für kurze Hose, Armlingen und Weste.
Die Stecke war soweit ich sie fahren konnte OK, halt Sauerland mäßig, es lief recht gut bei mir nur das Schiebestück war nicht so mein ding, da gehen sofort die Waden zu.
Bei der darauf folgenden Abfahrt, die etwas rutschig war, aber mit NN vorn und RR hinten gut zu meißtern, habe ich ihrgend wie das Schaltwerk ins HR bekommen und mir das Schaltauge und 2 Speichen zerstört , damit war das Rennen nach der hälfte schon beendet.
An der Verpflegungsstelle wurde sofort eine Meldung an die Rennleitung gegeben und nach max 15 Minuten wurde ich zum Zielbereich gefahren, klasse Service .
Aufgrund meines frühen erscheinen am Bikewaschplatz und Dusche war dort wenig betrieb aber dort sollte es auch nicht zu eng werden.
Wen es das Rennen nächstes Jahr wieder giebt bin ich dabei.
Allen Helfern ein herzliches Danke schön für die schöne Veranstaltung , wen auch für mich schönen Ende

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Deleted 83484 (14. September 2008)

dem kann ich mich gerne anschliessen!!!

Plettenberg: TOP !!!

Mein Highlight war ein gebrochener Rahmen....aber bemerkt habe ich es erst im Ziel.

2009??? Na klar !!


----------



## pollux8 (14. September 2008)

Es war mal wieder alles vom FEINSTEN.Wege waren trots Regen am Vortag gut befahrbar.Bei solch sonnigen Tag wie heute fieberten selbst die Einheimischen mit- Gänsehaut pur.
Einzig negative Punkt waren die Fotografen.Die standen immer im Schatten.und da wo die Action war(fliesender Bach mit Gröll)das bekommt man einfach zu selten zu sehen--Biker die das abließende Wasser mal runter radeln können.Sonst waren außer dem noch viele andere gute Singletrails drin
Kurz drumm Nächtes Jahr wieder..


----------



## Johnny Rico (14. September 2008)

Der Singletrail am Ende war klasse. Auch sonst eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung. Vielen Dank an den Veranstalter und die tollen Zuschauer an der Strecke!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. September 2008)

Sind schon irgendwo Ergebnisse!


----------



## Johnny Rico (15. September 2008)

ja, auf www.p-weg.de

War ganz überrascht, auf der langen Runde noch in die Top 25 gefahren zu sein (Gesamt) Kam mir mit 'nem 19er Schnitt eigentlich eher langsam vor. Aber die Strecke hatte es auch in sich...

Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanni_84 (15. September 2008)

Toll, obwohl ich 05:05 auf der langen Strecke gefahren bin (=Top 100), bin ich irgendwie in die 42km-Liste gerutscht; und das noch mit ner falschen Zeit von 04:16 - was dann Platz 746 bedeut...von 753 
...Was da wohl schief gelaufen sein könnte!? Na ja...

Aber die Veranstaltung war einfach nur der Hammer! Bis zum nächsten Jahr!


----------



## lenne (15. September 2008)

Hey Hanni!

Ich glaub da stehst du nicht alleine da! (ich bin zwar nicht betroffen, aber ein/zwei andere) Es gab einige Überschneidungen, aber was solls(waren auch immerhin ein paar Teilnehmer am Start), wir hatten super geiles Wetter, super motivierte Leute, Zuschauer und Organisation waren spitze, du weißt wie schnell du bist...................also nächstes Jahr auf ein neues und dann vielleicht mit richtiger Streckenmessung 

Gute Fahrt


----------



## Hanni_84 (15. September 2008)

lenne schrieb:


> Hey Hanni! (...) Wir hatten super geiles Wetter, super motivierte Leute, Zuschauer und Organisation waren spitze...


Das ist sowieso die Hauptsache und das ist auch das was an tollen Erinnerungen hängengeblieben ist!


lenne schrieb:


> Du weißt wie schnell du bist


Eben, das reicht ja. Werde ja nicht dafür bezahlt, also interessierts eh keinen außer mir... 
Außerdem bleibt bei Platz Siebenhundertsowieso dann fürs nächste Jahr noch ne Menge Luft nach oben 

Grüße,
Hanni_84


----------



## lenne (15. September 2008)

)


----------



## Skunkworks (15. September 2008)

Vieles war gut und maches kann man nicht ändern...

Gut war die Begeisterung der Zuschauer-soviele Familienmitglieder von Teilnehmer gibts doch gar nicht?

Gut war die Orga und die Anzahl der Verpflegungstellen.

Gut war der letzte Trail. Aber die Strecke ansonsten? Gut ausgeschildert war sie. Mehr Trails dürfen sie scheinbar nicht nutzen. Die Strecke ist auf jedenfall zermürbend mit dem städigen namenlosen auf und ab. Bekloppt aber war: Hier brauchts eher ein Fully als beim Dolomiti Superbike.

Blöde fand ich das da noch die alte Beschilderung rumstand. Gemischt mit körperlichen Zimperlein und quitschender Kette habe ich ein einigermaßen gutes Rennen aus der Hand gegeben. Und das kam so: Da mal wieder mein Polar bei Polar ist, musste ich nur mit Pulsmesser (Sigma PC14) fahren, hatte also kein Tacho dabei. Irgendwann sah ich das Schild: 45KM, da war ich etwa nach 2h20min. Später sah ich kleine Metallschilder mit 50KM und 60KM. Wie sich später herausstellte waren das eben die alten Schilder. Das Fragen nach dem Kilometerstand bei anderen Teilnehmern hat mir auch keine Gewissheit gebracht, also habe ich nach passieren des 60KM Schildes zwei Gänge zurückgeschaltet und langsam gemacht, denn ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich noch fast 2h unterwegs sein würde. Ich war also im Schongang unterwegs und es kamen viele Bekannte vorbei, die aber irgentwie alle stöhnten. Mir ging es viel besser im Grundlagenbereich...nur meine Kette lieferte sich zwischenzeitlich ein akkustisches Duell mit dem Tretlager eines geliehenen Sparks...
Irgentwann war da auf dem Weg ein "10KM" aufgesprüht und ich fing mich an zu ärgern. Dann habe ich mich gezwungen mich nicht zu ärgern, bin noch langsamer geworden und beschlossen vor der letzten Abfahrt auf meine Freudin zu warten. Einige, die vorbeigekommen sind werden sich an mich erinnern...
Und was solls: statt top50 eben top100. Jetzt bin ich auf St. Wendel nächste Woche bestens vorbereitet...

SW


----------



## huhn2112 (15. September 2008)

war mein erstes mal und bin begeistert 
tolle stimmung, klare beschilderung und super verpflegung unterwegs 

nächstes jahr sicher wieder

gruß

Axel


----------



## spooky1980 (16. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Gibt es Bilder vom Marathon ? und ich wollte noch wissen ob der Weg ausgeschildert ist wenn ich als Ortsfremder mal dort fahren möchte.


----------



## sunboy (16. September 2008)

Blubb


----------



## huhn2112 (16. September 2008)

@spooky1980

ja, der weg ist optimal ausgeschildert 

gruß

huhn2112


----------



## Johnny Rico (16. September 2008)

spooky1980 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Gibt es Bilder vom Marathon ? und ich wollte noch wissen ob der Weg ausgeschildert ist wenn ich als Ortsfremder mal dort fahren möchte.



Der P-Weg selbst ist gut gekennzeichnet. Es ging im Rennen aber ein paar mal kurz ab vom ausgezeichneten Wanderweg.

Wenn es dir hilft, kann ich dir einen GPS Track vom Rennen zur Verfügung stellen. 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spooky1980 (17. September 2008)

Danke für die antworten  , @ Markus danke das du mir den GPS Track   schicken wolltest es gibt aber da ein kleines Problem ,  ich besitze kein Gps  . Vielleicht wird es langsam Zeit eins zu besorgen .


----------



## dransfma (23. September 2008)

Hallo Spooky,

das mit dem Ausschildern geht so (man ist halt etwas schneller an den Bäumen vorbei ), aber zur Not gibt's ja Kartenmaterial:

Kleine Strecke


----------



## mike_tgif (26. September 2008)

Schön fand ich auch, dass man 2 XC-Starts in die Strecke integriert hat: 
1. War die Durchgangsstrasse gesperrt, was in den letzten Jahren meines Wissens nicht so war und 
2. 300m später war der Bahnübergang zu.

Letzteres wird man wohl nicht vermeiden können, aber die "Meute" an der Strasse warten zu lassen fand ich nicht so dolle - gibt's da keine anderen Möglichkeiten?


Bei aller Negativ-Kritik muss ich aber sagen, dass ich mal wieder total angefixt wurde von diesem Event.
Ich war bisher jedes Mal da und die Veranstaltung ist von Jahr zu Jahr besser geworden. Plettenberg weiter so.

Freue mich schon auf den Startschuss zum "Vorverkauf" - ab ca. März.


----------



## Wave (26. September 2008)

an der strasse warten? wo und wieso war das denn?


----------



## mike_tgif (28. September 2008)

Kenne mich leider nicht aus - war nach ca. 25 km. Direkt nach der Strasse kam der Bahnübergang und kurz danach ging es in ein kleines Dorf (Einfahrt war über einer Brücke).

Hilft Dir das weiter?


----------



## JDEM (28. September 2008)

Das war in Teindeln, als die B236 überquert wurde, durfte auch erst an der Straße stehen und nochmal am Bahnübergang, wo ich etwa 3-4min durch verloren habe.

mfg Jan


----------



## mike_tgif (28. September 2008)

Dann scheinen wir in der gleichen Warteschlange gewesen zu sein - habe auch 2x gestanden und exakt 3:20 verloren.

War das immer schon so? Habe ich in den letzten Jahren Glück gehabt?


----------



## Wave (28. September 2008)

bin bisher jedes jahr p-weg gefahren. an der straße hab ich noch nie gestanden. am bahnübergang auch nicht- aber das war wahrscheinlich immer glück?!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. September 2008)

aber diesmal gibt es garkeine Online-Urkunden !?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattori Hanzo (1. Oktober 2008)

Wartezeit wohl nur auf der langen Runde, ich stand auch nirgends...
Und Onlineurkunden sind auch vorhanden.


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. Oktober 2008)

Wo gibts denn die Urkunden? Ich kann auf der Seite irgendwie nichts finden!


----------



## sunboy (7. Oktober 2008)

Blubb


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. Oktober 2008)

aahh, perfekt, danke!


----------

